# Corsair H115i Lüfter dreht immer auf 100%  und lässt sich nicht Steuern!



## sirbenni1993 (17. Oktober 2016)

*Corsair H115i Lüfter dreht immer auf 100%  und lässt sich nicht Steuern!*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir am Samstag meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut. Dann habe ich normal gespielt und habe die Lüfter von der Corsair H115i Manuell auf 55% gestellt.
Alles gut soweit. Dann bemerkte ich das ein Lüftzer ausging, und immer zuckungen hatte, so als ob er keinen Strom kriegen würde, dann ging es los. Er dreht auf, und dann wieder runter, mal bleibt er auf 100% volle Geschwindigkeit. 
Habe dann den Lüfter direkt ans Mainboard (CPU_FAN) angeschlossen, das selbe Problem. Dann habe ich einen neuen alten Lüfter an der Steuerung angeschlossen, der Funktionierte Ordnungsgemäß. Habe den "Defekten Lüfter abgeklemmt, jetzt kann ich nur noch ein Lüfter benutzen von der Corsair H115i. Ziemlich frustrierend.

Was ich schon probiert habe:

Corsair Link Neuinstallation --> Ohne Erfolg
Net. Framework Aktualisiert --> Ohne Erfolg
Den Lüfter am Mainboard angeschlosen --> Funktioniert, aber dreht immer noch voll auf. 
Einen anderen Lüfter an der Steuerung angeschlossen --> Funktioniert.

Kann das sein das der Lüfter kaputt ist? Weil der andere Funktioniert ja tadellos. Schon ärgherlich, das system ist 2 Tage alt, und schon der Lüfter Kaputt. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, bin echt am verzweifeln.

Mein PC:

i7-6700K mit Corsair H115i Kühlung
MSI Z170A Gaming M5
16GB DDR4 2400
XFX 750 Watt Netzteil

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## cozma (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H115i Lüfter dreht immer auf 100%  und lässt sich nicht Steuern!*

Klingt für mich nach nem Kabelbruch am betroffenen Lüfter,  wär dann eine Rekla.
Oder aber Du tauschst gleich die eher suboptimalen Corsair Lüfter gegen gescheite (z.B. Noiseblocker PK Modelle, Noctua NF etc.).


----------



## sirbenni1993 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H115i Lüfter dreht immer auf 100%  und lässt sich nicht Steuern!*

Hmm. Oke, das dachte ich mir. Der andere Corsair Lüfter Funktioniert ja. Habe im moment kein Geld mir irgendwas zu kaufen, meine Ersparnisse gingen für den neuen PC drauf, siehe Signatur. Aber danke Trotzdem für die Hilfe.


----------



## Ahrtos (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H115i Lüfter dreht immer auf 100%  und lässt sich nicht Steuern!*

Hallo,

vileicht nimmt sich ja deiner Sache ein FCM an und könnte dir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H115i Lüfter dreht immer auf 100%  und lässt sich nicht Steuern!*

Ja ich hoffe es.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H115i Lüfter dreht immer auf 100%  und lässt sich nicht Steuern!*

Melde dich bitte zwecks Zusendung von Ersatz über unser Kundenportal unter http://corsair.force.com/


----------

